# My first hand calls, yea!



## s&w686 (Feb 24, 2010)

I'm very happy with these two calls made from Cocobolo by Bill's Custom Calls.
He is a great guy to deal with. I made the lanyard. Now if the weather would cooperate I might get to try them out on the local yote population.


----------



## coyotekidd (Jan 28, 2010)

Nice calls and great job on the lanyard.


----------



## s&w686 (Feb 24, 2010)

Thanks. Doing the paracord stuff is fun!


----------



## coyotekidd (Jan 28, 2010)

Have you ever done anything bigger like a rifle sling or such? Great look and good fin case of emergency.


----------



## s&w686 (Feb 24, 2010)

The biggest or longest I've done is a sling for my FoxPro Spitfire, it had several feet of paracord. Can't remember how much.


----------



## El Gato Loco (Jan 15, 2010)

Nice stuff! Where are you guys getting that cord from? Would love to play around with it some.


----------



## s&w686 (Feb 24, 2010)

ebay Just search for paracord. Then do a search for paracord lanyard or bracelet on youtube and see how to do the braid. That stitch I used is called a cobra braid or stitch. You need about a foot for every inch for a bracelet. 6" around you wrist is around 6' of paracord. There are all kinds of colors available. Enjoy!


----------



## RoughNeck (Mar 16, 2010)

Very nice coord, and nice calls also


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Paracord can be had at cabelas, ebay, army surplus stores, or probably any place that sells hunting and camping stuff other than the Wal.
It is also known as 550 cord.


----------



## s&w686 (Feb 24, 2010)

Thanks guys. I bought the paracord on ebay.


----------

